
Dot-clipboard – Monitor your clipboard and run scripts based on its content - fgribreau
https://github.com/FGRibreau/dot-clipboard
======
iovar
Klipper of kde has had configurable actions for ages.

I've always found it to be too intrusive and I've kept it disabled.

------
pasbesoin
It may have a somewhat different focus (extensive and quickly accessible
clipboard history), but you might find Ditto (Windows) interesting to have a
look at.

[http://ditto-cp.sourceforge.net/](http://ditto-cp.sourceforge.net/)

I've missed having something similar on this Ubuntu machine I'm using. I'll
have a look at CopyQ when my time frees up.

P.S. I seem to recall reading that Ditto allowed at least some level of
hooking/triggering based upon content, but I never used it and I may be mis-
remembering.

------
npongratz
Hopefully there is some consideration (somehow) for _not_ monitoring the many
passwords and passphrases that flow through clipboards. I took a quick look,
but couldn't find acknowledgment.

Maybe we need a secure clipboard that guarantees (again, somehow) purging 1)
immediately after a paste, and 2) after a specified time period such as 30
seconds.

~~~
u02sgb
Keepass has this feature built in after copying username/passwords.

------
alistairjcbrown
It may be worth adding a section to your readme with the dependencies you use
/ how it works.

I had a look at the code because I was curious about how Javascript could
interact with the clipboard. I can see that you use "clipboard-watcher" which
in turn uses "NodObjC" \- which also explains why this is OSX only.

~~~
fgribreau
Duly noted, thanks! About clipboard-watcher, the support for windows/*nix
would be fairly easy to add.

------
jmnicolas
The "dot" part is a bit confusing, at first I thought it was something in
dotnet.

------
Flenser
[https://github.com/hluk/CopyQ](https://github.com/hluk/CopyQ)

~~~
fgribreau
Added CopyQ in "alternatives" section, thanks!

~~~
npongratz
You might also be interested in ClipMenu for OS X as well:

[https://github.com/naotaka/ClipMenu](https://github.com/naotaka/ClipMenu)

It's a bit of a Swiss Army knife for the clipboard, and among other actions,
allows for user-created Javascript to act upon clipboard contents. I don't
know if the scripts can be called automatically, however.

[http://www.clipmenu.com/static/images/screenshot/en/pref-
act...](http://www.clipmenu.com/static/images/screenshot/en/pref-action.jpg)

FWIW, the documentation says it's for OS X 10.5-10.6, but I have it running on
10.9 without issue.

~~~
fgribreau
Thanks! I added ClipMenu as well :)

